# Bersa Thunder CC trigger reset.



## olddog56 (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a new Thunder CC .380. I put a little less than 200 rounds thru it and the trigger won't reset. I went on line to Eagle Imports web site and contacted one of their servicing gunsmiths. The lady I talked to said this was about the 5th call on a CC that the trigger that would not reset. I took the grips off and couldn't see anything loose so I sent it off to be repaired. Anyone out there having the same problem? Looking for answers! Really like the little gun but wondering if I can count on it in a pinch.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

You can't count on it now. 

Eagle does a lot of work on Bersas and they do good work from what I am told. When it comes back I bet it will be good and you will be able to count on it, but thats gonna be on you. Some people can NEVER trust a gun that went bad once. Others blindly rust a bad gun because its their favorite brand or it was cheap and thats all they could afford. 

I have heard of a few Bersa problems and I have heard Eagle does a great job fixing them. Taking the handles off and eyeballing the inners normally will not tell you whats up. 

Good luck with your new little gun. I hope it is 100% when you get it back.


----------



## mcoe74 (Nov 22, 2013)

olddog56 said:


> I have a new Thunder CC .380. I put a little less than 200 rounds thru it and the trigger won't reset. I went on line to Eagle Imports web site and contacted one of their servicing gunsmiths. The lady I talked to said this was about the 5th call on a CC that the trigger that would not reset. I took the grips off and couldn't see anything loose so I sent it off to be repaired. Anyone out there having the same problem? Looking for answers! Really like the little gun but wondering if I can count on it in a pinch.


The issue is likely with the "magazine disconnect spring" or the "disconnector." My Bersa Thunder 380CC had the issue with less than 100 rounds fired. I sent it to a service center for the repair.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

There's another potential problem that's happened on one of mine. The hairspring that holds the trigger bar up in the engaged position at the rear portion of the trigger bar can disconnect and come off the end of the underside of the trigger bar groove that it sits in. When that happens, the trigger will not engage either with the magazine in or out. It needs to be positioned in the small grove under the rear of the bottom of the trigger bar so that it holds the bar up in the engaged position when the magazine is inserted. You will have to remove the right side grip to get at the spring and triggerbar/disconnect link to set the spring back in it's correct position. It's an easy fix but it does disable the gun if that happens.


----------



## DownRangeImpact (Nov 24, 2015)

RK3369 said:


> There's another potential problem that's happened on one of mine. The hairspring that holds the trigger bar up in the engaged position at the rear portion of the trigger bar can disconnect and come off the end of the underside of the trigger bar groove that it sits in. When that happens, the trigger will not engage either with the magazine in or out. It needs to be positioned in the small grove under the rear of the bottom of the trigger bar so that it holds the bar up in the engaged position when the magazine is inserted. You will have to remove the right side grip to get at the spring and triggerbar/disconnect link to set the spring back in it's correct position. It's an easy fix but it does disable the gun if that happens.


This is exactly how I fixed this "problem."

But you can fire the gun if your reset the trigger manually by putting your finger behind the trigger and pushing it forward until it "clicks" into place.

DRI


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds like Bersa needs to reconfigure their position for the spring connection.


----------



## Biker Dave (Jan 31, 2019)

I have had mine since 2013 and just recently it started that issue with the trigger. If I bump the bottom of the clip it will fire a couple of times then nothing.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

IMO, they need to redesign the trigger bar so that there is a hole for the trigger bar spring to go through rather than a groove in the bottom of the bar for it to sit in. That way, the spring could not become disconnected.


----------

